# 4 Festplatten



## flowlow (15. Februar 2005)

Hallo
  Ich habe eine 80 GB SATA mit dem Betriebssystem Win XP Pro, 
  weiter eine SATA 160 GB und eine ATA 200 GB. bei dieser konfiguration ist alles OK. 
 Wenn ich nun noch eine ATA 300 GB dazu schalte wird beim aufstarten die 80 GB SATA mit dem Betriebssystem drauf nicht mehr gefunden.
 Ich habe bereits die 200 HD ausgeschaltet und die 300 HD eingeschaltet - mit dem Ergebnis das alles ging. Nur klappts leider mit beiden nicht.

  Irgend eine Idee?

  Gruss


----------



## fred31 (16. Februar 2005)

Ich könnte wild rumspekulieren...


Könnte (vielleicht!) am Netzteil liegen (wenn 2 Festplatten zusammen funktionieren, nur 3 nicht).

Die sind einwandfrei gejumpert? In welcher Konfiguration sind die eingebaut (Master/Slave)?


----------



## flowlow (16. Februar 2005)

hallo 

Danke für deine Antwort. Ich habe mein problem bereits gelöst. 
Die HD's waren richtig gejumpert nur gings nicht am selben Bus.
Also habe ich die eine HD mit dem DVD-Rom an den einen Bus und die zweite HD mit dem DVD-RW an den anderen Bus gehängt.

gruss


----------



## fred31 (16. Februar 2005)

Und die dritte?


----------



## Cheese (17. Februar 2005)

Die sind ja SATA, da brauchst weder was Jumpern noch hängen die am IDE-Bus  Also dann der locker die Platten 3 & 4 dranhängen....


----------

